# Unpopular Animal Crossing opinions?



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Just as the title says - do you have any unpopular Animal Crossing opinions and if so, what are they? 

Personally, I’m not a huuuge fan of most lazy and cranky villagers (except my sweet boi Beau <3). I also kind of hate gyroids, they freak me out a lot lmao. Character wise, I’m not sure I get the hype around certain popular villagers such as most of the wolves and Marshal. Also Celeste is by far my favourite NPC (tied with the Able Sisters) and I don’t think she gets enough love. 

Let me know yours!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2019)

Celeste is up there for me too. 
Personally I think the driving reason behind villager popularity is color schemes, that is the case for me anyhow. The more neutral the color scheme; the more themes they will likely go with. Houses are a factor as well! As for lazies, they are one of the personalizes I can tolerate the most. Peppies, snooties, and smugs are just too much for me.

For an (unpopular) opinion? I am all for micromanaging a town's look to the t; your villagers, their houses, your layout, etc. It is probably one of my favorite parts of this game, and I have only realized until New Leaf since we were given so much control. Seeing people tell stories just through how they decorate their town is something amazing.


----------



## WilE04 (Feb 7, 2019)

Wild World is the worst main series game. Marshal is overrated.
Edit: Wild World isn’t bad, it’s just that CF, GCN, and NL beat it out of the park.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 7, 2019)

Marshal is overrated but I have him anyways cause he is a white villager and I also hate Isabelle.
and there is a lot of way more things I don't like in the game that others like.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 7, 2019)

I think I have a lot of unpopular opinions on the game.  Here are a few:

- I don't like the sloppy series at all.  I have OCD and it seriously irritates me to see things looking so messy and off-center.

- I don't like Bubblegum K.K.  It's just not my style.  I generally don't like anything too upbeat.

- I also don't see why certain villagers receive so much hype.  I have nothing against those villagers, but I wouldn't go out of my way to get them.  I've passed on Marshal twice when he was camping in my town...once before I knew anything about popularity tiers and once not too long ago.  Nothing wrong with liking a popular villager.  I just happen to prefer some of the mid to lower tier villagers.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2019)

1. City Folk is good

2. I don't think there's anything special about Isabelle, like she could not appear in any AC game ever again and it wouldn't bother me at all

idk that's probably it. lol


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

Isabelle is extremely irritating, and I wish there was an option to switch her for another character. Also her design is trying so hard to be cutesy that it becomes saccharine and offputting.

I desperately don't want her having a big role in the new Switch game.


----------



## Halony (Feb 9, 2019)

1. I think New Leaf puts too much pressure on you as a mayor. Sure, I like the game, but the amount of control the player gets does not fit an AC game in my opinion.

2. I don't hate any villager or NPC. I tend to like normal villagers more though.

3. It might sound crazy, but I like the months before the release of a new game more than the actual game itself. This was the case with NL. The community was so alive and everyone was hyped. Can't wait.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm not into flowers. I don't plant them, I don't water them, I don't arrange them*, and I don't breed them. Bless the beautiful town ordinance for keeping my town looking pretty for me.

_*bar one TBT event I hosted where I made an example image._


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't really like the Happy Home Academy. Even back in the Gamecube version I found their letters annoying. Maybe I still have that negative association because I usually forget they even exist in New Leaf. I tolerated their existence in Happy Home Designer, and I'm not particularly excited that they will likely have increased prominence in 2019. 

The Happy Home Showcase is good though.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't really like the Happy Home Academy. Even back in the Gamecube version I found their letters annoying. Maybe I still have that negative association because I usually forget they even exist in New Leaf. I tolerated their existence in Happy Home Designer, and I'm not particularly excited that they will likely have increased prominence in 2019.
> 
> The Happy Home Showcase is good though.



Agreed! HHA in the main games feel kinda pointless to me, though HHS is cool.


----------



## Marte (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm not a fan of those kawaii glasses that gives you a different eye look. I don't know what they're called tho, sorry. xD


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 11, 2019)

The central storage system for closets and the locker. Yeah it's helpful when you don't have a lot of stuff, but when you play for years and you're a hoarder like me you run out of places to put things.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 11, 2019)

Sometimes I wish I could move the rocks, those ones that are there forever. not sure if an unpopular opinion but they do drive me crazy sometime lol


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 11, 2019)

Wild World is not only the worst Animal Crossing game, but a terrible game all together. 

Also, City Folk improved upon it in every way.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 12, 2019)

please don't murder me for these

I don't get all the hype over Julian. I know he's a unicorn and all but that's it.
I love to fall into pitfalls.
Chrissy and Francine look a bit weird
Some gyroids are cute, but others just worry me.
Pietro is kind of cute.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

Soot Sprite said:


> The central storage system for closets and the locker. Yeah it's helpful when you don't have a lot of stuff, but when you play for years and you're a hoarder like me you run out of places to put things.



THISSSS I wish each closet/dresser/locker had separate storage!


----------



## duckyducky (Feb 12, 2019)

Deirdre is CREEPY. Like uncomfortablely creepy. i love creepy but that is so ugly creepy I-WHAT IS THAT.


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 12, 2019)

The bandages that people love to put on their faces just look strange to me and I don't get why you want you character to look beat up?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm not a huge fan of those towns where everything needs to be totally perfect, like every single item has to be in it's place and everything needs to fit with each other, otherwise it would be a "catastrophe". I prefer more the messy-ish looking towns, those which have a more cosy, relaxing atmosphere. Besides, I'm also not a fan of pastel towns which are just pink on pink with no other colors to find at all. I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't have a problem with people who have such a town and enjoy this kind of theme, it's just really not my taste at all.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 24, 2019)

There's too many villagers. Most are just bad clones of each other in another color or theme.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

Huh, I can see what you mean, esp with like the frogs.

I find quite a bit of the frogs UGLY. Like, so UGLY. Maybe half of them, idk the exact number there are.
Tutu is best peppy if you don't like her fight me joking, kinda.
I like the house exteriors back from WW and CF.
The Acorn Festival was cool, I wish Nintendo would bring it back.
I don't see Kapp'n as inappropriate as other see him as.
There's not enough good looking alligators, horses or anteaters in the game.
The game needs more octopi.


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

i dont like dr. shrunk i think hes gross


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

- NL > WW > GCN > CF

- I've had the same town since day one and I plan on keeping it

- I don't really like that many Uchi villagers

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is the best female hairstyle


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Isabelle can be annoying and seems like she has some skeletons in her closet.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 10, 2019)

- I really don't like any of the horse villagers, they all look really awkward and ugly to me
- I love Resetti and Phyllis and I'm kinda sad that their grumpy attitudes were watered down in NL
- I really don't like the sloppy series, it's just looks really...sloppy
- I also love Redd as well
-* also I don't think this is an unpopular opinion but they really do need to add more hair styles, ya girl is black and I think more curly hair in AC would benefit everyone


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

Another unpopular opinion; I loooove a lot of the peppy and jock villagers and don’t find them as annoying as most do


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

i would like the villagers to always talk when they bump to each other. Even a tiny bump will count. I love listening to tea
i think uchi villagers are kinda annoying as they wake up at 11 am.
All villagers should wake up at the same time
Al villagers should always be friendly to each other, no matter the personailty.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i would like the villagers to always talk when they bump to each other. Even a tiny bump will count. I love listening to tea



In WW I used to push my villagers together to get them to talk, it worked so easily like that. I did the same thing in the early days of NL but quickly found out it doesn't work like that anymore. I really do like listening in on their conversations, it's my soap opera.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> In WW I used to push my villagers together to get them to talk, it worked so easily like that. I did the same thing in the early days of NL but quickly found out it doesn't work like that anymore. I really do like listening in on their conversations, it's my soap opera.



It worked! I pushed chief and rosie together. Rosie took cheif's catchphrase. I didnt save it though, ressetti is going to get mad


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2019)

carackobama said:


> THISSSS I wish each closet/dresser/locker had separate storage!



be careful what you wish for

cube crossing does this, but with a hard cap of 3 items for each storage method

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> i would like the villagers to always talk when they bump to each other. Even a tiny bump will count. I love listening to tea



the trick in new leaf is to trap them on a bridge


----------



## Verecund (Mar 19, 2019)

Here's my list:

- I don't like Chief, Wolfgang, Vivian, Dobie, or any of the Sanrio/Zelda/Splatoon villagers at all, and although I don't dislike her, I never really understood Fauna's popularity. Those are the main ones that I find overrated, but the most overrated villager in my opinion is ?toile.
- I like the Wild World holidays! (Except Yay Day - that one is awful.)
- I don't particularly care about any of the special characters (I do have some that I like, but I don't really love any of them).
- I would rather have the shops spread out around town than clustered on Main Street.
- I prefer Francine over Chrissy, and don't really care about having the two of them together.
- I love Marshal.
- The cranky villagers are my least favourite personality, and along with the smugs, I find very few of them appealing.
- I like the jock and snooty personalities; snooty is actually probably my favourite personality!
- I love Wild World. (I think I still might like NL better, but I don't think WW is a bad game at all!)
- I liked just being a random villager in the town over being the mayor (don't get me wrong, the mayor abilities are cool and all, but I don't make a lot of PWPs or anything and I like feeling on a more equal level to my neighbours).
- I don't like any of the accessories or most of the hats, and even the hats I do like I rarely ever wear.
- I love the unified villager house exteriors from WW/CF, I kind of wish in the new game they'd bring that back plus have our own house match one of the villager house styles so it would fit in more! (Even though it'll never happen because it means less customization but still)


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

I don’t like in New Leaf how the villagers change their houses, since sometimes they have ...questionable design abilities.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 19, 2019)

Some might not be unpopular, but;

- I'm not a fan of the octopi villagers. They just look odd.
- HHD wasn't that bad in my opinion.
- I miss when villagers said more rude things. Cranky and Snooty aren't that bad anymore. 
- Not much of a fan of the house designs in NL. I realized after playing WW after a while, their houses look better.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't understand Beau's popularity at all. Erik is vastly superior.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 20, 2019)

New Leaf's town maps are horrible. Some of the maps just have the river going all over the place, which barely gives any room at all for decorating or putting public works project down. I like the maps in Wild World and City Folk much better. Also, I didn't mind too much of villagers putting their houses anywhere, but sometimes they put it in the worst places possible in New Leaf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

WilE04 said:


> Wild World is the worst main series game. Marshal is overrated.
> Edit: Wild World isn?t bad, it?s just that CF, GCN, and NL beat it out of the park.



Totally agree. I never really liked Wild World that much, it always seemed to be more bland than GCN and CF, and it's got nothing on New Leaf.

I thought at first that it would be cool to be able to decorate my town however I wanted to, but honestly once my town was nearly finished in terms of landscaping, I became pretty bored with it. I've had my GCN town for over 11 years and I still play it quite a bit, but I stopped playing New Leaf well over a year and a half ago, and no matter how much I try to go back to it, I just can't. 
So I'm no longer a big fan of being able to control so many variables within the town. Maybe making the best with a limited about of freedom is better for my playing style.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosered22 said:


> New Leaf's town maps are horrible. Some of the maps just have the river going all over the place, which barely gives any room at all for decorating or putting public works project down.



Yeah and I have to agree that the New Leaf towns are too small. That's another thing I liked about AC:GCN; the town maps were huge, and that gave a lot of room to run around and explore in. That's another thing about landscaping in New Leaf, after a while it makes the town feel really cramped, which makes the experience worse.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2019)

-I don't really like wolf villagers
-I don't really care about Isabelle and would be happy if she was not in AC Switch or had a very minor role
-I don't enjoy laying down paths or micromanaging my town's appearance. I prefer a natural look. It's nice to see other people's towns all done up but it's not for me.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

Digby is better than Isabelle.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

a few more:
- Deer villagers aren't all that. Diana is beautiful, and I like Fauna and Erik, but they are far from the best species.
- Barold is cute.
- K.K. Marathon is one of K.K.'s best songs.
- As ugly as the balloon series is, you can make certain pieces look cool when used properly—see Pietro's interior.
- Beardo is really cool, and I like his look.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 26, 2019)

The Illuminated Heart/Clock/Tree/Arch PWPs are mad ugly unless your town is in perpertual nighttime


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 11, 2019)

WilE04 said:


> Wild World is the worst main series game. Marshal is overrated.
> Edit: Wild World isn?t bad, it?s just that CF, GCN, and NL beat it out of the park.



Woah, WW was the best. Character interactions were so much better. NL did a far worse job with that. 

Marshal is totally overrated.


----------



## cakiepop (May 11, 2019)

I dunno if these are good or not but

- CF is only better than NL in the year it came out

- NL is low-key/high-key a dumpster fire that is broken down by terrible villager interaction and repetitive means of getting bells.

- Villager houses in all the games look bad

- No more grass deterioration (Sorry natural path users, but that stuff sucks)

- Sheep villagers = best villagers


----------



## Bizhiins (May 12, 2019)

My opinion : I wish you could pick who your town helper was (as a character) instead of Isabelle - I?m not that into dogs! I also wish you could switch your eye shape, house location and even edit your towns layout to some degree. I regret the face shape I chose and haven?t stopped regretting it for a while, but I have put over two years of hard work into my game and I know if a started fully over I probably wouldn?t play.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 23, 2019)

Tina said:


> I'm not into flowers. I don't plant them, I don't water them, I don't arrange them*, and I don't breed them. Bless the beautiful town ordinance for keeping my town looking pretty for me.
> 
> _*bar one TBT event I hosted where I made an example image._



Same here. I used to be into flowers when I start playing AC (back in Wild World) but cared about 
them less and less over the time. Idk, I'm also not a big fan of towns which are flooded with flowers. 
It's just not my taste tbh.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 23, 2019)

I think there should be more "ugly" villagers like Tabby, Hazel, Katt etc. I think they have more unique designs than some of the more popular villagers. Like yeah Marshals cute and I like him, but I think Tabby and Hazel are far more original/unique than white squirrel with blush marks.


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jun 25, 2019)

-I don't like those pattern design pathways. I tried it once and it seem off to me. However I am happy that in NH we can build our own pathways. It will look more natural.
-I really don't care where villagers put their houses. I get that people want to create a perfect town, but it seems like a huge time waster.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jun 26, 2019)

Wild World has the worst music and took the series in a direction that is profoundly different than Population Growing

PG continues to have some really unparalleled dialogue


----------



## Maiana (Jun 26, 2019)

the twins (timmy and tommy) don't get enough credit. 
i also wish the tea was spilled about tom nook, redd's, and sable's pasts??


----------



## will. (Jul 3, 2019)

Goddess Yami said:


> -I don't like those pattern design pathways. I tried it once and it seem off to me. However I am happy that in NH we can build our own pathways. It will look more natural.
> -I really don't care where villagers put their houses. I get that people want to create a perfect town, but it seems like a huge time waster.



i agree with this. i get that people want every part of their town to be meticulously planned out, but that way of playing just doesn't sound appealing to me. i wanna take my game slowly and relaxed. if my villager moves in the middle of wherever, IDC!! i just want to play the game with my nice animal friends and be sweet and relaxed. period.


----------



## MayorMissy (Jul 4, 2019)

- I don't like Isabelle.
- Marshal is very overrated.
- Barold is awesome.


----------



## lexinator (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't know if this is unpopular but I actually really like the lovely furniture series. I love the intense hot pink color and the cheesy 'girly' look to it all


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

i actually kind of like the gemstone furniture
also same with celeste, she deserves more love
honestly new leaf did her very dirty by reducing her to the museum shop employee
brink back constellations in new horizons!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

I actually like the balloon series. I mean, it's not my first choice or anything but I think it can be a fun series if paired with the right items and themes.
I really don't care about Katrina or just the luck mechanic in general. I tend to find it more annoying than fun


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 8, 2019)

I actually don’t like having a fully upgraded house simply because it can make the main room look really awkward when it takes all that wall space away to replace it with the entrances to all the other rooms. I would take back the constellation feature with Celeste from previous games over the new DIY museum exhibits in New Leaf any day. And for some reason I like getting attacked by bees/scorpions/tarantulas just because it makes me laugh.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2019)

I have another one. Not 100% sure if this is a unpopular opinion but I not a fan of the whole amiibo side of animal crossing. I like the items, but I hate the fact that you need the stuff for most of it to work, and for someone who lives in a rural area it's pretty difficult to get hands on the cards and I'm not gonna buy an amiibo figure to just use it for one game. I don't dislike dlc but this just feels kinda annoying


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 8, 2019)

Chops has beautiful eyes


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dogs are the best species. There is not one bad one.


----------



## will. (Jul 9, 2019)

heyimsobored said:


> I have another one. Not 100% sure if this is a unpopular opinion but I not a fan of the whole amiibo side of animal crossing. I like the items, but I hate the fact that you need the stuff for most of it to work, and for someone who lives in a rural area it's pretty difficult to get hands on the cards and I'm not gonna buy an amiibo figure to just use it for one game. I don't dislike dlc but this just feels kinda annoying



i agree with this. i dislike dlc in general and especially with a game like this. i would hate to see animal crossing become a cash grab and not a relaxing game, and that's what it felt like they were doing with amino. just imo


----------



## poweradeex (Jul 13, 2019)

Charlise is one of the worst villagers.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 15, 2019)

- Gulliver is an underrated character and deserves more love

- Gold roses are ugly

- The second floor of the museum in New Leaf is the most useless thing ever. The fact that they 
not brought back the observatory for this is a shame. Celeste deserve better 

- Tom Nook isn't such a bad character as people always say

- The Astro series looks dumb

- I miss Blather's explanations from the previous games when you donated stuff to him. I didn't like 
it that they shorted it in NL

- Phyllis > Pelly


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jul 18, 2019)

Perlounette said:


> - The second floor of the museum in New Leaf is the most useless thing ever. The fact that they
> not brought back the observatory for this is a shame. Celeste deserve better.
> 
> - I miss Blather's explanations from the previous games when you donated stuff to him. I didn't like
> it that they shorted it in NL



I've seen many people mention they miss the observatory and Blather's long winded explanations.

I do agree the second floor NL is pretty lame, but I'm currently using that space to display the theme furniture in my town Crystal. So far I have the Halloween set and the Balloon set on display.

Speaking the museum. I really hope they do something different for the museum in NH. To this day I have never completed any of my museums in the AC games. I have only completed the fossils room in my town Sol in NL. Throughout every AC game the museum has pretty much been the same. Collect fish, bugs, fossils, and paintings. Maybe they can add new collection? Other ways to donate? Just anything to spice it up a bit.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

I think that achhd is underrated, I love the game almost as much as New leaf.


----------



## Perfektion (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh I have one. I actually don't like Mabel at all. The days where you warm up to Sable she is always just telling her to shout up and don't talk about problems there having for years. That there prices are too cheap and they work way to much. I think she is really toxic in manipulating her sister. She is totally just getting advantage of that her sister is so kind and shy.

Also I don't really like Kapp'n he is a really sexist dude tho. Always talking about getting the ladys and stuff. I don't really know about his dialog as a girl but I think it will be as sexist.

I actually like Nook tho. He is giving you a house basically for free and if you decide to never pay the debt you don't even need to. I could just say no money no house and let you sleep on the ground like. Why is everyone hating him so much?

*dusting off this thread for good*


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 10, 2021)

i love tom nook, he is such a kind and amazing character, also my 3rd fave npc after sable and kicks ☆

marshal is pretty basic, i used to like him in NL but now i just find him kinda lame

i don't like jingle (sorry) he's too cheery

and finally, i love jock villagers, they are so funny when they talk about lifting weights because most of them are so tiny lol


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but I kind of think that the Reset Center in New Leaf is a little bit underwhelming. It's just a small room that can only be accessed at certain times and also resetting without saving isn't something I do so I pretty much never see Mr. Resetti.


----------



## DVD (Jan 14, 2021)

I think my most unpopular opinion is I really don't think New Horizons' hourly music is bad AT ALL; I think it's super good as the background music it is, in fact, I like it better than New Leaf's (I was never a big fan of New Leaf's soundtrack, tbh)


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 29, 2021)

1. Raymond is not that interesting. I personnaly don't find him cute.
2. Happy Home Designer was a very fun game to play, the concept was great.
3. Wilbur is very nice. Maybe because I saw some pictures of him depicted as a human.
4. Isabelle is a terrible character. Yes yes, I don't want to explain this one, but I hated her for years. I don't understand why everyone loves her. She's (for me) annoying and a quite naive. Yes she does her best but... urgh. I don't care about your life.


----------



## DVD (Jan 30, 2021)

EDIT: oops I had already commented this and forgot

Well I'll add the usual: I don't like Raymond (though it doesn't feel as unpopular..)


----------



## DVD (Jan 31, 2021)

New unpopular opinion: I don't get the whole issue with the beans. They're just... throwable beans. You throw them and that's it. I don't see how they're "much worse" in NH, they do the same thing


----------



## RoxasFan25 (Jan 31, 2021)

Unpopular Opinion: I don't like all the clothes in the game. I just stick with my custom clothes all the time but it sucks how in New Horizions you can't customize pants, socks, or shoes.


----------



## VividRevolution (Jan 31, 2021)

Sisterly villagers are actually the best, and it’s kinda sad that outside of Cherry (who is one of my favorites), they don’t get as much love as the normal, peppy, and snooty villagers. Don’t get me wrong, I love the other types of female villagers too, but sisterly villagers are really really good!

I didn’t realize that Marshall was popular until I got more into the community, but I don’t really get why he’s popular? Maybe someone can explain.

As someone who had Stitches and Lily on their original island, those two are a little overrated, especially Stitches. Lily is nice, but she’s not my favorite normal type by a long shot, and Stitches is cute, but he kinda got annoying after a while, even though he was the only lazy villager on my island. It might just be how NH dialogue is written, though.

While I wouldn’t say he’s my absolute favorite by any means, Angus is actually not that bad, and people need to give that boomer of a bull a chance. I wouldn’t be upset if I got him on my island again (although I would prefer Fang, obviously).


----------



## TheRevienne (Feb 11, 2021)

Ohohoho, I've been wanting to share this opinion for so long, remember, we're entitled to our own opinions, but I thoroughly dislike Isabelle.

I know she's now the poster pup for the series, but I absolutely dislike her with a passion. She was okay to start with in New Leaf, and I thought, yeah she seems sweet, but I just find her annoying. I also think she's a bit too 'happy' and 'peppy'. I've nothing wrong at all with people being optimistic and excited etc, but it just seems fake to me. I know she's super popular now with fans and everything, but I also don't agree with her being the poster pup for the game. I think there's a lot more characters who should be the 'mascot' for the series. I know Nook is also kinda a mascot for the series, and though he's a swindly little rogue, I don't mind Nook. Anyway, that's my input on that :'D


----------



## DVD (Feb 11, 2021)

VividRevolution said:


> Sisterly villagers are actually the best, and it’s kinda sad that outside of Cherry (who is one of my favorites), they don’t get as much love as the normal, peppy, and snooty villagers. Don’t get me wrong, I love the other types of female villagers too, but sisterly villagers are really really good!



Absolutely agreed!! I love the sisterly personality!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 11, 2021)

Alright here goes

Marshal is better than Raymond (i don't get why everyone loves raymond I like his heterochromic eyes but that's it).
Crankies are super sweet.
New Horizons hourly music is bad compared to New Leaf and other games.
Tom Nook is an greedy tanuki who's plotting against us all.
Marshal is adorable and deserves the world.


----------



## DVD (Feb 12, 2021)

sushicatlikesart said:


> New Horizons hourly music is bad compared to New Leaf and other games.
> Tom Nook is an greedy tanuki who's plotting against us all.
> Marshal is adorable and deserves the world.



Honestly I don't think any of these is an unpopular opinion, these are basically the things I see most people say in general


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2021)

ACCF was not a bad AC game.
ACGC dialogue is a little OTT. (ACWW hits the spot)

The beta trees in ACNL looked so good and I'm disappointed they scrapped them and never returned. Seeing the branches was wesome and I hate they changed it. Why not add it as a new tree even???






2010 BETA



2011 BETA

ACNH 5PM is horrible.
ACGC music from 11PM–5AM is horrible.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

carackobama said:


> Just as the title says - do you have any unpopular Animal Crossing opinions and if so, what are they?
> 
> Personally, I’m not a huuuge fan of most lazy and cranky villagers (except my sweet boi Beau <3). I also kind of hate gyroids, they freak me out a lot lmao. Character wise, I’m not sure I get the hype around certain popular villagers such as most of the wolves and Marshal. Also Celeste is by far my favourite NPC (tied with the Able Sisters) and I don’t think she gets enough love.
> 
> Let me know yours!



Any of the rhino or ant eating ones creep me out!


----------



## bleached (Feb 28, 2021)

I can't stand Isabelle - especially in New Horizons. She was cute in New Leaf but they watered her down so much that she's almost a completely different character. She just seems so boring and lifeless in NH.


----------



## The Loyal Rat (Feb 28, 2021)

NH feels like a vastly superior version of NL, and I spent a lotta time in NL and somewhat liked it, but it was frustrating at times with all the mayor things.
Oh and I agree with Isabella feeling like a throw in, her role is kinda something that I expected (or wanted) Pelly or Phyllis to do.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 28, 2021)

ACNH is not lacking or incomplete. Of course there are always things that could be added or changed to make it even better, but it is a full, engaging and enjoyable game exactly as it is.

Not that I would turn down things like more villager interactions, more villager spots, more potted plants, and etc. if offered.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 28, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: I never liked the idea of putting furniture outside in New Horizons. It just felt weird to me. I am someone who likes to put stuff "inside" because it makes sense. Then I remember seeing some villager's home like Beau for example having a "Outside" theme inside their home. Which is another reason that bothers me. Why would a villager have this style when they could just be outside? It makes no sense having a home with "outdoor" items inside. I know people like the idea of putting furniture outside because it makes their islands stand out which is fine I have no problems with that, more power to them but its just for me I never find putting Furniture outside so appealing.


----------



## My77rh (Mar 2, 2021)

A lot of people give flak to characters with lips but they just haven’t seen a villager that has lips that complements their look or looks natural. May I present Alice, my favourite koala, even over the popular Melba.






look at this baby!!!  she reminds me of a shojo character and has such a soft look about her. Plus hair clips. i think I just wanted to gush about Alice because I think she’s adorable, ever since I saw her I knew I wanted her to move in. I also think Drago and Tiffany have nice lip designs, but a lot of snooty villagers and Jambette gave it such a bad look when I played as a kid haha


----------



## Beanz (Mar 2, 2021)

idk if this is unpopular but i think that the rescue services app is dumb.


----------



## oranje (Mar 2, 2021)

My77rh said:


> A lot of people give flak to characters with lips but they just haven’t seen a villager that has lips that complements their look or looks natural. May I present Alice, my favourite koala, even over the popular Melba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't really have an issue with villagers having makeup/lips in general. I think it makes a lot of sense for snooties to have a lot of makeup since they remind me of old glamor hollywood types and rich heiresses. Tiffany is a favorite, but so is Gigi:


 


There's something kinda risque in their designs and makeup just enhances that and I love it!  Although I can understand it's not for everyone. Heck, even Jambette I don't entirely hate. She reminds me a lot of those instagram influencers that get really bad lip filler. She's funny, in the same way Barold's design is funny.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

maybe not an unpopular opinion but i don't see the point of gyroids... i don't like their designs for the most part and the noises they make creep me out!


----------



## My77rh (Mar 9, 2021)

oranje said:


> Honestly, I don't really have an issue with villagers having makeup/lips in general. I think it makes a lot of sense for snooties to have a lot of makeup since they remind me of old glamor hollywood types and rich heiresses. Tiffany is a favorite, but so is Gigi:
> View attachment 359178 View attachment 359179
> There's something kinda risque in their designs and makeup just enhances that and I love it!  Although I can understand it's not for everyone. Heck, even Jambette I don't entirely hate. She reminds me a lot of those instagram influencers that get really bad lip filler. She's funny, in the same way Barold's design is funny.


Gigi is so gorgeous and i love her star eyes


----------



## Moritz (Apr 23, 2021)

Gyroids are annoying and just get in the way of finding fossils.

Luck is an annoying mechanic. I dont want to be worse off unless I wear a certain shirt I probably don't even own.

While it's a shame the NPCs are gone, I love how NH made things like the post and changing your features so much better and easier than ever.

"The path" isn't pretty. It's generic and makes the map confusing as it's not on there.

I dont like the island you get ferried off to in older games. It ruins the seasonal aspect being able to get summer fish and bugs in the winter. Might as well start the game in the autumn and play through until the spring with its existence.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2021)

As much fun as I have been having with making different outfits, I think there are too many socks/tights and maybe clothes in general. I’m more into furniture collecting. I like the tops and full outfits; just wish some of the outfits that are mostly pastel colors to have black, white, regular blue, darker purple (not fuschia or lavender). I wish we had the gracie sandwich shirt and her version of the hotdog costume ). I would like some caped outfits like the thieves shirt (wish there was a white shirt black cape version of that).


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2021)

I don’t know if this is uncommon, but the dogs are my favorite villager species. I much prefer Booker over Copper. Mac is literally the cutest dog. How can you not love Bulldogs and Boxers?


----------



## McRibbie (May 12, 2021)

Hooboy, time to have some _*Unpopular Opinions*_

There's no such thing as a 100% bad Animal Crossing game, but there's also annoyingly never been a perfect one either. I live in constant frustration that this isn't the case.
The lack of proper English-language videos on the Japanese versions of the GameCube games is annoying, because there's a lot of interesting things about these games that should be more widely known.
Club LOL, is an ugly hole in the ground with nothing much going on inside, and it's a horrible venue for both Shrunk and K.K. compared to The Marquee and The Roost. No wonder there wasn't any construction work going on (and it just kind of turns up a few days after signing the petition), Shrunk literally just replaced the door and put up a sign. If they add some form of city island to NH, make them both work at a radio station (like the radio item seems to imply K.K. is doing, and an idea I have in no way gotten from the fact that Shrunk is a balding psychiatrist who's moved into a form of psychiatric entertainment like Frasier Crane did) instead of bringing it back.
I don't really care for Bob. Punchy's the superior lazy cat, imo.
Raymond is basically "If Marshal's So Good, Why Isn't There Marshal 2?", in addition to also being "what if we made a 2012 meme into an Animal Crossing villager?"
A good portion of the Animal Crossing fanbase wants things to be convenient to the point where it sucks all the life out of the game (like with how it's now impossible to kill flowers, which ironically makes it more inconvenient), and that honestly kinda sucks. ESPECIALLY the second "what if there was a QOL update?" video which adds things that are convenient, sure... but they remove any need to go anywhere or talk to anybody, in addition to being overcomplicated fixes to problems (just give Orville a "is there anything else you need?" and bring back Copper and Booker, ffs)
I miss the big bush-pile things and the lily pads in the lake (and other such atmospheric touches) from the GameCube version more than stuff like NES games (which annoy me due to how every game has its own console) or mean villagers (which, y'know, a little meanness is appreciated, but not HI I'M GONNA STEAL YOUR EVENT ITEM, KTHXBAI IDIOT)
On a related note, people don't go into enough detail about what's bad with villager dialog post-WW, and mostly just reduce it to "dialog bad, villager personality is supposed to be (one-word descriptor) instead of BLAND"
NH is honestly pretty well-written... it's just in need of much more dialog, and a couple of things need to be extended from being one-sentence things.
The NookPhone is one of the best features in NH, primarily because it turns something that used to be a generic menu into something that exists in-game.
Using the decoration features as a way to enhance the sleepy forest village feeling is much better than covering your entire town/island with pattern paths, over-terraforming to the point it lags, and making it overly themed (themed towns were uninteresting in 2007, let alone 2021)
Calling LGTTC/CF/the Wii game "just WW again" ignores a lot of the other problems with the game (the city's kind of underdeveloped as a concept, and moving several of the visiting NPCs into it means there's a lot less happening from day to day in your own village, replacing the competition-type errands with stuff that's just "get me this" is ultimately less interesting, there's no villager birthday parties or pictures which removes a lot of WW's character, replacing the Boondox fund with the village fund also robs a lot of WW's character, a couple of new features like a more realistic dialog system and grass wear seem poorly thought-out, it's trying to be WW meets GC but it doesn't feel as good as either and could have done with at least another year of development time)


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 12, 2021)

Hmm...I have a few:

Cranky villagers get too much hate, it's just weird that people will be like "I want the villagers to be MEAN again " yet as soon as they see a cranky villager they're like, "omg not marshal or raymond nooo he make me cry". Not even that, but the cranky villagers are actually pretty nice as long as you treat them well, like I have Curt in my island and honestly, I don't think I'll ever let him leave.
CF is a masterpiece and it pains me that I didn't have the opportunity to grow up with it or play it when it was new
The first Animal Crossing game has several annoying features about it that I am VERY glad have not been in the others, for instance villagers taking your stuff while you have NO choice but to let it happen, them randomly painting your roof (often some awful color just to spite you), neediness is at an extreme, and sure there are a few bangers in the original games' soundtrack but there are also a lot of strange ones. I get that they were experimenting though so I'll cut the music some slack
NH isn't a bad game. It could use some work, sure, but it's not as awful as people on twitter want to make it seem.
The whole "villager black market" thing is just so unsettling, there's an animation called "In Boxes" on youtube by a channel called "Densle" that basically shows my feelings about it
I enjoy the crafting part of NH (I admit it has flaws however)
"Cottagecore" islands may look nice but functionality wise, they suck. It is nearly impossible to walk around in one because of all the objects in the way. Simple islands deserve love too
Most the time, the stuff Kicks sells is useless.


----------



## McRibbie (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm bumping this thread that hasn't had anything posted in it since May, because I HAVE MORE UNPOPULAR OPINIONS:

I like Leif, Reece and Cyrus as characters a lot in New Leaf, but their job roles basically end up sidelining the Nooks a lot in that game. I'm glad that NH made them the proper shopkeepers again, even if Tom Nook once again becomes useless after a while (although that was STILL the case in pre-NL games, given you're mainly buying furniture from the Nooklings once Nookington's comes along)
I also feel as if a LOT of the NPCs in NL were misused. Redd only sells paintings now, Gracie's running her own store instead of Labelle, who's running the accessory corner now because "hey, they reunited... offscreen", Celeste doesn't do anything related to stars and instead just stands there running a museum shop, Phineas is a scoutmaster for... some reason? None of these ultimately feel right for the characters, and I honestly prefer NH's take on them (on the ones that are there). I DO like both NL and NH giving Redd his GC semi-legit sideline of "guy who sells you random knickknacks at the fireworks show" back, tho.
Both the city and Main Street annoy me for various reasons: the city doesn't really feel any bigger than just that little plaza you'd visit and for the most part consists of NPCs that'd visit your town, making your town feel emptier as a result with nothing to replace them, giving Redd his own shop is useless when it's still just one shipment of stuff per week, giving Harriet her own shop means that there's an annoying blank wall in Nookington's when you get it... and Main Street decides to ALSO move in a vast portion of the buildings that'd be in your town anyway, brings back the separate post office and gives it an uglier building, what I said about Club LOL in the last post, T&T Emporium is 3 shops smooshed into one, one of which basically doesn't need to exist and one of which should have been its own building, Label having her own shopping corner makes her feel weirdly distant from the other Able Sisters in addition to just feeling like a space filler, and in general the entire thing's progression-locked in a way that makes Animal Crossing, a generally open-ended game, weirdly goal-orientated. It works for what NL's trying to do, but still, I know why I time-travelled a lot when playing it. I'm hoping they've finally got it right if they add a city to NH.
I don't like referring to the stuff in AC games as "content" given it largely implies it's stuff there because HEY, THAT'D BE FUN, instead of being part of the core concept of whatever that AC game is, and it's frustrating that a lot of AC analysis or criticism misses this in some way, whether that be due to overlooking it in favour of some other theory or failing to join the dots up as to why this is. For instance, Wild World's a game about connecting with villagers and the idea of the implied wider world beyond, so there's stuff like Yay Day and donating to Boondox. Why are villagers not mean in NL and NH? Because you're in charge of them in some way!
On a related note, giving the player any form of overt control over villagers is kind of backing AC into a corner, in the same way getting rid of any form of punishment for not playing or playing at the wrong time of day is also backing it into a corner, and I wish the devs weren't so obliging about changing these things based on player feedback, because THAT'S the thing that's turning villagers into "bland little dolls" imo.
"communication game", the genre that AC devs classify AC as, isn't a synonym for "life sim", but more a larger umbrella term, that in addition to the life sim elements of AC also incorporates IRL communication to do with the game. Trading furniture with other people, going "hey, nice fish!" or sharing your lagcore island to the world... that's all part of the core play of Animal Crossing, and acting as if it's an inherently single-player experience, or that (insert AC game here) ISN'T a communication game because it does X differently, is kind of missing the point of it.
I ended up playing Amiibo Festival for the first time in 5 years the other day, and while I definitely see the flaws (including the fact that GOD THIS LOOKS SO CHEAP), I enjoyed it enough, and in general I do like the idea of an Animal Crossing board game game. Get NdCube to make another of them, given they've FINALLY sorta gotten the Mario Party formula right, give it a load of silly minigames in addition to all of the little village life scenes, boom.
I like the Mario Kart 8 track a lot, but everything looks weirdly out of proportion with the kart drivers, the snow in the winter version looks more like frost, and in general I'm glad they didn't use the aesthetic for NH (given it looks like what AC would look like in Mario Kart 8's style rather than what an actual AC game'd look like)
I think there's going to be another 7 year gap in between NH and the next game in the series, partially because they're probably going to keep developing NH until 2024 or so, and partially because they'll then spend the next few years developing the sequel, and I've made my peace with that. It WILL probably end up recycling NH's engine and models, which means there probably isn't going to be the same level of controversy that NH has had surrounding it... hopefully.


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok, here's my take on things.

I agree with people who don't like Isabelle. She was okay in NL, but now she just annoys the living daylights out of me in NH. I find myself skipping through the morning announcements as much as possible and sometimes miss out on campers because I just want Isabelle to shut up...I don't want to hear about her watching TV for the third day in a row.
Tom Nook is a genuinely good guy. Like seriously, I wish my student loans were as easy to pay off as Tom Nook's home loans. Genuinely one of my favorite characters in the series and the deserving AC mascot instead of Isabelle.
Gracie is best NPC. I will bow to my queen and she deserves a role in NH.
I don't care that there's not a café in New Horizons, and I don't want one...at all. I strongly dislike Brewster as a character and if one becomes buildable in the future, I hope it's entirely optional.
Megan is the best new villager.
I like genuinely love chicken and cow villagers, especially Goose and Tipper. Belle from ACGC needs to be brought back.
I lowkey miss Nat and Chip. I get that NH is kinda trying to convey that they retired and their kids are taking over, but I really miss the fishing tourney/bug-off from NL and as much as I love Flick and C.J., they get repetitive after a while and I wish they'd just come for the sake of models while Nat and Chip still do their respective events.
We need more curly hair. I love curly hair irl, but I always feel awkward using the curly styles we did get, mainly because they're oriented for people of color and my character using the lightest skin tone whilst having an afro or cornrows makes me feel...racist? I mean, I know it's just a game and all, but I just feel awkward. I wish we could get curly hair that everyone can feel comfortable wearing. That, and low pigtails. I love that style from older AC games and was sad that it got replaced by braids.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr. Shrunk was the best NPC *does the shrunk dance*


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2021)

This is a very unpopular opinion, but I absolutely do not care what my villagers’ house interiors look like. Goldie can have a bonfire in the center of her cozy bedroom of her heart desires. It’s freedom of expression, and Goldie is free to express herself. I think it gives villagers more of a personality. I don’t mind having gifted villagers. You can’t even see their interior unless you go inside their homes. I don’t see the importance of having their original homes, but to each their own. Everyone’s entitled to their personal opinion.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

-Bubblegum K.K. is okay, but I think it's over-rated and it can get annoying pretty quickly.
-There are some popular villagers I don't like, such as Merengue and Ketchup.
-Lazies are cute, but again, over-rated. Plus, I don't like they're constant talk about bugs in NH.
-Crankies are under-rated in my opinion, only a few would make it to the "popular villager" tier (like Fang and Apollo). There are plenty of great cranky villagers and I love them to bits. <3
-Dr. Shrunk is awesome, I don't care if he's "ugly". He's hilarious and teaches you the Shrunk Funk Shuffle.


----------



## MelanieScribbles (Jan 14, 2022)

Really hot take here: I understand why people like Raymond, but I don't understand why he's appealing enough to spend rare items and tons of in-game currency on. Sure, his in-game character design is nice, but it's not really multiple star fragments kinds of nice. And I know that people draw him handsome as a gijnka and all, but he's a CAT in-game for pete's sake! It's not even that catboy gijnka you're paying 500k igb plus tbt for.

Not just saying this to incite anyone, I honestly don't understand the hype.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jan 16, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -Dr. Shrunk is awesome, I don't care if he's "ugly". He's hilarious and teaches you the Shrunk Funk Shuffle.


Why couldn't he return as a functional NPC in NH : (


----------



## MelanieScribbles (Jan 17, 2022)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> Why couldn't he return as a functional NPC in NH : (



I know, right? I love how Shrunk used comedy performances to teach my character emotes in New Leaf, I'd visit his comedy club every day. Brutal honesty here: I couldn't help but actually giggle at some jokes. The dude is hilarious indeed! Sad to hear he's not in NH. 

Also, in my opinion, real-life axolotls are lowkey kind of cool. And he's pretty much the only axolotl I saw in Animal Crossing in general, I think there's just really no villagers like him.


----------



## paprikaworm (Jan 19, 2022)

My77rh said:


> A lot of people give flak to characters with lips but they just haven’t seen a villager that has lips that complements their look or looks natural. May I present Alice, my favourite koala, even over the popular Melba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loooove having alice on my island and I'm soo gonna give her that flower dress now

I think I prefer her look over most 'lipstick' islanders though, cause usually the others tend to have an entire caked up face as well. Sometimes those make up looks totally mismatch the rest of the villagers' color palette too


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 19, 2022)

I know this is not unpopular but I dislike new horizons. I would give it a 4/10 from an AC standpoint before 2.0 and now a 6/10 from an AC standpoint. I know overall from a never played a game just brand new standpoint its a 9 but it was not good to me. Just I dont know NH desnt feel like AC and all the charm is gone. Everything is really not good. I will say that New Leaf is and will always be my favorite AC but literally the villager text in NL wasnt as good as WW or to an extent CF. I thought the next AC would bring back good dialogue but only mean dialogue when YOU are mean. I literally am insane and wrote a 4 page word document about it back in August 2020. FYI I NEVER TIMETRAVEL I played the game at MOST 2 hours a day because of my parents timelimit for normal games and more. I just feel like NH is baddd. but Everyone loves it and its fine if you love it!! Its just not my kind of game. I know that when I go on any other website thats not BellTree people will literally VERBALLY HARRASS ME and treat me like TRASH if I say one bad thing about NH. You can love ACNH though please dont take my word for it new fans!!! Love it if you do you  I just dont likey. But 2.0 is amazing! It helped alot though! People tell me I is ungrateful and it takes alot of effort to make AC games and Im like yessssss trueee. but then like. You know you get the point i will stop before this turns into another paged essay  Sorry everyone!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2022)

-nook miles were great at first, but over time its became an annoying feature to not only unlock certain things and pretty much ruined the economy in a slight way for ac. nmts were just annoying to get your hands on in my opinion, not to mention most of the time the thing youd want to buy would be 50+ which is too expensive in my opinion.
-the graphics for nh are bad and too modern for it to really feel like animal crossing, not to mention just how realistic some of the fish and insects look compared to the cartoony style of the game.
-isabelle is cute and all, but she belongs in new leaf.
-i love the roost, but he wasn't needed to save nh. i would have missed him if he wasn't added for sure, but if he was all we got i would have been disappointed.
-cranky villagers are the best villager type.
-acnh music all sounds exactly the same. i hate the ost.
-the middle-ground villagers (idk how else to refer them, basically not entirely hated but not at all popular villagers) are the best. For example Puddles, Eloise, Mac, Wolfgang, and Cheri are some of my favorites.
-not entirely sure if its unpopular, but i really want to get bullied like in older titles. give the villagers some personality. i want to be called poor and ugly.
-nh is just acnl part 2: island edition
-'the path' is ugly.
-furniture outside seemed great, but that just left me more stressed about how to make it look nice. same with terraforming.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> -nook miles were great at first, but over time its became an annoying feature to not only unlock certain things and pretty much ruined the economy in a slight way for ac. nmts were just annoying to get your hands on in my opinion, not to mention most of the time the thing youd want to buy would be 50+ which is too expensive in my opinion.
> -the graphics for nh are bad and too modern for it to really feel like animal crossing, not to mention just how realistic some of the fish and insects look compared to the cartoony style of the game.
> -isabelle is cute and all, but she belongs in new leaf.
> -i love the roost, but he wasn't needed to save nh. i would have missed him if he wasn't added for sure, but if he was all we got i would have been disappointed.
> ...


I agree with everything but the NH is NL part 2. Like UGH Isabelle was the BEST in NL and she isnt as good in NH and in all honesty even though she is one of my favorites I think they just put her in for people like me, I LOVE HER. I just wish she had more purpose like in NL but that purpose should go to tom nook because his island package. Also I hoped so much when they released the AC mario kart track on the wii U that the next ac would be 3d and look like that, it was perfect! But then NH came out kinda plasticy. It still looks nice though! <3


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi, I’m back with some more Spicy Hot Takes:

I’ve never read a fan concept for an AC game that wasn’t either “a boringly conservative take on the franchise that ultimately just mashes up parts of other AC games together, calling it a day and doing nothing else with it” or “an over-complex mess that turns AC into a generic life sim, also it’s now in a city or you’re running a farm”. The worst are somehow BOTH. I’m including my own ideas for new games in this, given mine are just “make DnMe+ again!”
The worst part of the NL/NH art style is the water, especially in NL where all of the water uses the same basic texture (with some waves added on for the sea). In general I prefer the new art style, but the water of the GC-LGTTC one’s still the best imo
A large portion of AC criticism sounds the exact same. It’s just a bunch of buzzwords, as opposed to going “this sucks, here’s an in-depth look as to _why_” Nothing’s going to get better if you just keep trotting out the same clichés, my dudes.
In terms of mainline AC themes, NL’s is the worst? It’s just a bit too plodding for my liking. I like the percussion used and the steel pans, as well as the bridge part, but the main part of the theme’s boring and unmemorable and it just ends up coming across as a less punchy version of the GC game’s theme. However, compared to the themes for HHD and Pocket Camp, it’s at least faintly interesting and rearranges fairly well (off the top of my head 8am and 9am are better versions of the same tune), and it’s not “the most generic idea of what an AC theme should be”
Sometimes, for all people clamour about mean villagers like it’s their only personality trait in that game, GC’s villagers can end up talking about things in a less interesting way than how later games would have done it. Last time I played it, one of the animals in my village talked about watching a movie… but in later games, even as early as WW, they’d have made up a funny fictional movie title and a description, not just said “a movie”.
The rolling log only really worked in WW, where the sky was on the top screen. Panning up to see the sky just feels kinda awkward still, even just over 13 years after LGTTC.
At the same time, I think AC going full open-world, 360 degree camera just sounds wrong for Animal Crossing. I’d like to be proven wrong on that one, tho!
The original game isn’t called “Population Growing”, it’s called Animal Crossing. Just say “the original” or “the GameCube game”, for crying out loud! I bet you call films or games that weren’t designed with sequels in mind “X 1”, don’t you?


----------

